# Off of Kibbles n Bits and onto Simply Right



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Exceed Dog Food | Review and Rating

Simply Right Exceed was the best food I could find at our local Sam's Club. It seemed to be a pretty decent food. Not a big fan of the corn, but in the Chicken & Rice fomula the first two ingredients are meat - meat then meat by product, actually, followed by corn. It's not too bad of a food, IMO, and it's similar to one of the popular showdog foods, Eukanuba.

But on the good side, it's a BIG step up from Kibbles n Bits. 

I personally would say the Chicken & Rice formula is much better than the Lamb & Rice formula in the Exceed, I would say DFA would rate it a good 3ish stars, but they chose the Lamb & Rice.

On the bright side of that low rating, it does (Chicken and Rice, at least) have a protein over 30% dry matter basis. Which is definately above-average. The dogs seem to be eating less and pooping a little less, and I find they're doing well on it.

What say you on the food?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I say what you already know. It is junky.

I know that since you are so young, you do not buy the food and money is tight that you do not have much say. You have tried!

I'd at least try for a 3 star food. Purina One is a 3 star food, should be accessible the places your mom is willing to shop and should not be expensive.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> I say what you already know. It is junky.
> 
> I know that since you are so young, you do not buy the food and money is tight that you do not have much say. You have tried!
> 
> I'd at least try for a 3 star food. Purina One is a 3 star food, should be accessible the places your mom is willing to shop and should not be expensive.


Well, in all honesty it's not junky, it just needs to get rid of the corn and have more meat in it. But the Chicken & Rice is much better, and it's not too bad IMO. 

Purina One, well, I've been there and done that. Thousands of complaints about it from what I've read - TBH, I don't trust Purina One at all - even the beyOnd line. Purina has a pretty bad rap... and I'd rather feed Sam's brand food then Purina lol


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

But it is a 2 star food. Do you know what company makes what you are feeding? Where is it sourced? There was an issue with some food (and treats of course) form Costco coming from China.

I'd want to know as much about where it comes form as what is in it.

Honestly, you could make food for her and she'd be better than on this food.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I'd REALLY check the maker. 

I did a search "Who makes Exceed dog food sold at Sam's" and I got hits indicating it is made by Purina at the plant that makes Pro Plan.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

It is much better than Kibble N Bits and a lot of other brands that people feed. 

Personally, I would feed the Purina Beyond before Simply Right as it has no corn, corn gluten or by-products. However, if you are set on feeding a non-Purina food and if your dogs seem to be doing okay (firm stools, no itching or vomiting, etc) than I think it is an okay choice for the limitations you have.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

This looks like newer information that what I found when I posted earlier:
Bob's Dog Blog » The Great Dog Food Scam, Part I


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> But it is a 2 star food. Do you know what company makes what you are feeding? Where is it sourced? There was an issue with some food (and treats of course) form Costco coming from China.
> 
> I'd want to know as much about where it comes form as what is in it.
> 
> Honestly, you could make food for her and she'd be better than on this food.


It is made in the USA. It is no longer made by Purina, but by Mars Petcare, makers of Nutro and Royal Canin.

I don't really think the Chicken and Rice would be rated two stars. DFA even stated it would at least get a 2+ (2.5).


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> This looks like newer information that what I found when I posted earlier:
> Bob's Dog Blog » The Great Dog Food Scam, Part I


Funny because according to that site the dogs are loosing weight on it and they are complaining about calories and fat. My dogs are not loosing weight on it. They did say Member's Mark Exceed, and it's now Simply Right Exceed so it is a bit different. Lower fat isn't necessarily bad. Nor is lower calorie. There are good quality pet foods with lower calories and fat.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

BlueJax said:


> It is much better than Kibble N Bits and a lot of other brands that people feed.
> 
> Personally, I would feed the Purina Beyond before Simply Right as it has no corn, corn gluten or by-products. However, if you are set on feeding a non-Purina food and if your dogs seem to be doing okay (firm stools, no itching or vomiting, etc) than I think it is an okay choice for the limitations you have.


I have tried Purina One Beyond (reluctantly) before, however they wouldn't touch it. They hated it lol.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

EmberLuvu said:


> Funny because according to that site the dogs are loosing weight on it and they are complaining about calories and fat. My dogs are not loosing weight on it. They did say Member's Mark Exceed, and it's now Simply Right Exceed so it is a bit different. Lower fat isn't necessarily bad. Nor is lower calorie. There are good quality pet foods with lower calories and fat.


Yes, I read that they renamed it.

I know it is available places your mom can easily get so I absolutely understand why you are feeding it.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Yes, I read that they renamed it.
> 
> I know it is available places your mom can easily get so I absolutely understand why you are feeding it.


I just want the best I can get for my dogs, and that seems to be the best I can do. I'm not exactly proud of feeding it but I'm definately more comfortable with Exceed than I was with K&B


----------



## Haley1009 (Dec 19, 2012)

My pitbull, chi, min pin, and soon to be new baby chi Are/will be on Purina One. I shop at Walmart. Purina one is the best and most reasonably priced food u can find there. 

Way better than the cheapo stuff but people also gotta be realistic. Not every dog owner has the time every week to prepare RAW or have the money to buy a $40 bag of dog food or freeze dried stuff. Half of my dogs are rescues, their lucky to be eating food at all. 

People can argue all day about crappy pet food....as theyre probably scarfing down a bag of Doritos ....do u know whats in that?.... Are dogs will most likely be just fine without a diet of Blue Buffalo brand or raw food. But at least try to buy the best u can realistically afford. Do your research!!!! And keep in mind, ur doggies tummy will most likely thank you for feeding it a good kibble. I kno when I got my pit she was stinky and had an upset tummy from the kibble they were feeding her at the rescue :/ total turn around once she started Purina one! Good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Haley1009 said:


> My pitbull, chi, min pin, and soon to be new baby chi Are/will be on Purina One. I shop at Walmart. Purina one is the best and most reasonably priced food u can find there.
> 
> Way better than the cheapo stuff but people also gotta be realistic. Not every dog owner has the time every week to prepare RAW or have the money to buy a $40 bag of dog food or freeze dried stuff. Half of my dogs are rescues, their lucky to be eating food at all.
> 
> ...


I totally agree, but Purina One though it's not that great is definately a step up from say Kibbles n Bits and stuff. I'm sure your rescues thank you for it, you're right they are lucky to get food at all


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Totally understand the cost of the better quality foods can deter people. I used to be one of those people until hubby talked me into understanding a few things.
You have to look at the overall picture health-wise. Although dogs will eat just about anything & be doing great on it, it is a well documented fact that many (not all) will have health issues at some point in time. I will never buy a dogfood with a filler ever again now that I know better. 
Talking about the cost of the better dogfoods like ZP or even raw--You feed these foods in such small quantities and the dogs stomachs are filled & more satisfied. You'll have gone through 2-3 bags of 2 star kibble before I finish 1 bag of ZP and I know that my dog is getting the protein with no added stuff that the cheaper kibble has. I know that people can only afford what they can afford & I'm just trying to tell you to look at the overall picture & the future health of your babies. Don't just think that because today they ate that cheaper kibble (KibbleNBits, Eukaneuba, SD) & act & look great that they're getting every bit of possible nutrition they can from it, because they're not. You may be saving some money right now on the cheaper kibble, but the vet bills could start mounting up later on down the road.
I feed ZP & buy raw meat on sale at my local grocery store. A huge round steak cost me no more than $2.00. I cut it up in little chunks & feed my chi maybe 5 or 6 chunks in the morning (about 1.5 oz) & ZP for supper. There's enough meat to last for about 2 1/2 weeks. For snacks she gets brocolli, bananas, fruit.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Totally understand the cost of the better quality foods can deter people. I used to be one of those people until hubby talked me into understanding a few things.
> You have to look at the overall picture health-wise. Although dogs will eat just about anything & be doing great on it, it is a well documented fact that many (not all) will have health issues at some point in time. I will never buy a dogfood with a filler ever again now that I know better.
> Talking about the cost of the better dogfoods like ZP or even raw--You feed these foods in such small quantities and the dogs stomachs are filled & more satisfied. You'll have gone through 2-3 bags of 2 star kibble before I finish 1 bag of ZP and I know that my dog is getting the protein with no added stuff that the cheaper kibble has. I know that people can only afford what they can afford & I'm just trying to tell you to look at the overall picture & the future health of your babies. Don't just think that because today they ate that cheaper kibble (KibbleNBits, Eukaneuba, SD) & act & look great that they're getting every bit of possible nutrition they can from it, because they're not. You may be saving some money right now on the cheaper kibble, but the vet bills could start mounting up later on down the road.
> I feed ZP & buy raw meat on sale at my local grocery store. A huge round steak cost me no more than $2.00. I cut it up in little chunks & feed my chi maybe 5 or 6 chunks in the morning (about 1.5 oz) & ZP for supper. There's enough meat to last for about 2 1/2 weeks. For snacks she gets brocolli, bananas, fruit.


If it was up to me, the dogs would be getting raw, ZP and/or a high quality kibble such as Acana/TOTW/Wellness CORE. It'd be grain, corn, soy, etc free at the very least. 

But sadly, it's not up to me. What is up to me is to try my very best to get mom to get the best thing she'll get. And it seems she is at her limit - she thinks it's 'expensive' and it's dirt-cheap...


----------

